# Amy's accountability thread



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Lisa, I liked the title of yours so I stole it and used it as my own 

OK, so I've been talking about wanting to make friends and GET OUT into the social abyss that is how you meet people. aka, go to gatherings, parties, groups, classes, etc. 

This is my thread on my progress. and accountability.


----------

